# Green Rotary Laser Level?



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone got one? I'm looking to buy a rotary laser and I'm kind of wondering if the green ones are worth the 2X price tag. It will be used 99% outside so I'm wondering of its actually visible (since green is supposed to be visible outside).

Thanks


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Anyone got one? I'm looking to buy a rotary laser and I'm kind of wondering if the green ones are worth the 2X price tag. It will be used 99% outside so I'm wondering of its actually visible (since green is supposed to be visible outside).
> 
> Thanks


Yep the green ones can be seen in sunlight depending on surface. They are much better for outside work and in my eyes def worth the extra money. I rarely use mine outside otherwise I would have a green laser.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whats Di bernardo say?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> whats Di bernardo say?


I didn't ask him... Maybe he'll stop by. Does he have one?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if he does i want it,think he's in Providence?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> whats Di bernardo say?


Haha....

I reviewed a CST Berger model for ToTT.

I thought it would be earth shattering awesome, but it wasn't.

Here's a pic of the beam on an overcast day outside.

YMMV on a more expensive model, but I wasn't super impressed with this one.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you use it with a detector? 
Did you get to keep it?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if he did i want it


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> if he did i want it


If he did I WANT IT!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I wish I'd never even seen the green ones, I was all set to buy a red one and the I saw the green...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

get one of each cause your not getting ours:no:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Now. now...

I don't see what the big deal is....I also think that green one I tested is interior only with no pulse function.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually I wish you didn't say that Greg, I was looking at the line and saying to myself "It's just not worth it for that dull of a beam, I'll just get a red for half the price". Now you tell me it's an interior one so now I figure the exterior ones are brighter... Damnit...


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Buy the green one, just make sure they have a return policy.....


After further thought, when I was but a young buck, about 14 years ago, building decks I had a Lowes special red laser and it worked fine outdoors. I do remember carrying a small piece of white paper in my pouch for when I had trouble spotting the line like against cedar posts or a dark background.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Haha....
> 
> I reviewed a CST Berger model for ToTT.
> 
> ...



That's very poor for a green laser at that distance. You should be able to see a much brighter line than that with even a cheap ass green laser diode. I had one for my gun and it was stupidly bright in the day time at even 100+ yards. A rotary will make much better use of that green diode than the line systems also. But still that is pretty dull for a green laser no matter if it's a outdoor or indoor.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I've yet to see a laser that really works well outside without a detector. Just too many variables outside.


----------

